# Blue Cream BSH looking for a Home



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Somebody else has contacted me asking if i want to give their BSH a home but i have now got mine so i said i would ask on here to see if anybody was intersted in her. She is 7 years old and the lady fels she isnt getting enough love since she had a baby so would like her to go to a nice home where she will get atention. Pics on request. She is in Maidstone Kent. 

This is part of the message the lady sent about her:

"I have been thinking about re-homing Mia for a while but I felt so guilty just thinking about it. I just think she is not really happy here and therefore it is not fair to keep her any longer. 

All I am interested in that she goes to a nice home where she can be loved and get the attention she needs. She is fine with children, she does not bite or scratch. if she is not happy with whatever situation she just runs away. She loves people, she is very friendly with strangers, whenever we have people round she becomes very soppy.


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

fingers crossed for Mia


----------

